# Nice day for it!



## Brandane (10 Feb 2011)

Took advantage of todays brief respite in the recent rain lashing that we have been getting in west central Scotland (before it resumes tomorrow, according to the forecast ).

Was going to go from Largs to Ardrossan and back, a regular ride for me. Got to the foot of the Haylie Brae (a long daunting climb for someone of my standard!) and thought "Why not give it a go?". The traffic can be a bit off putting at peak times but mid morning it was not too bad. The climb was as bad as expected for the first mile or so, but then it becomes less steep for the next 2 miles before you hit the flat.

From there I headed over to Kilbirnie, Highfield, Dalry, over the moor road to Fairlie (another big-ish climb) and back to Largs. 27 miles, but for me they were quite hard miles! I enjoy rides like that; the ones that give you a sense of achievement and cover some new ground even if I have done it before by car or motorbike.

All good training for my ambition to ride the 500 mile route from Mull of Galloway to Dunnett Head .


----------



## edwardd67 (15 Feb 2011)

Well done
I know that area well never tried the Brae though. I will one day.
I like to cycle from Renfrew through Greenock then on to Largs then return via the Rise taking the hilly road over to Greenock by Loch Thom.

This summer i will do the Brae and the 5 Ferries


----------



## Moby Jones (16 Mar 2011)

That sounds like a really nice ride. I live in the general local so i know the area. Can't wait to get my new bike and get out there


----------

